# enoch



## hummdaddy (Aug 20, 2012)

noah reproduced with a being not from this place and enoch was born....where was this being from?

i read this somewhere and now i can't find it...


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 20, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> noah reproduced with a being not from this place and enoch was born....where was this being from?
> 
> i read this somewhere and now i can't find it...



 Enoch was a son of Cain while he was living in the land of Nod.  There is no record of where Cain's wife came from.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 20, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> noah reproduced with a being not from this place and enoch was born....where was this being from?
> 
> i read this somewhere and now i can't find it...



Not sure. Noah begat three sons, Shem, Ham, and Japheth.
Maybe you are thinking of the book of Enoch which speaks of angels coming down and taking human women as wifes and having children?


----------

